# peaches



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

peach honey
on grapefruit or toast or homemade biscuit it makes winter meals taste like spring.

1 large orange
12 large peaches
sugar

put orange including peel,and peaches through the food chapper.measure the mixture and add an equal amount of sugar.
cook until of desired consistency,approxinately 20 minutes. pour into hot sterilized jars. seal.process 10 minutes in waterbath. makes 5 pints


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow..this sounds too simple..:2thumb:


----------

